# Rio Canario Eggs



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

These guys were courting in the film canister for no more then 2 hours 









And just my luck i found this ......










Eggs look good.. cross your fingers


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Very sharp.They from tor?
Brian


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Yes they are .. all canarios are from tor i believe....


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Not for to much longer though right? :wink: Good luck with them they are a beautiful.
Brian


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

They are, I believe, the tricolor formerly known as "8."


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

U are correct Clay........


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

In Europe this morph is called Buena Esperanza... I've never heard of Rio Canario. I've been breeding this morph for quite some time now. They breed very readily for me...


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I believe that Tor was able to link locale information to these frogs based on information provided by Luis Coloma at IAD in 2007.

Bill


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Damian, 
are those the ones you picked up at NAAC from Tor?


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

very cool , its nice too see bredding in any of the tricolors , id love to see more of them in the hobby.
good luck hope they morph out well , please update with pics 
craig


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Shockfrog said:


> In Europe this morph is called Buena Esperanza... I've never heard of Rio Canario. I've been breeding this morph for quite some time now. They breed very readily for me...



If im not mistaken the buena esperanza have red flash marks under the back legs which the Rios do not .. Or so i was told by my friend in europe ... 

And yes Julio i did pick these up from Tor at Naac ( actually a friend picked them for me )


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

hmmm... mine have yellow flashmarks.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Shockfrog said:


> hmmm... mine have yellow flashmarks.



Ill double check with friend who has them but the rios defenetly do not have any flash marks unless im totally blind :mrgreen:


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

OK that was fast lol .. the Buena Esperanza he has also have yelloe flashmarks .. which these Rio do not .. 

hope that helps .. I know they are super similar but i also belive the Buenas are a bit lighter and have more of a light blue stripe ....


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I think they look exactly alike... the yellow flashmarks are very small and almost invisible. I've seen them once in one of my frogs over two years ago on a photograph I had taken while they where in a plastic box in which they where quarantined. I've never seen the marks in real life because I would have to catch one and stretch his hind leg to be able to see it. I don't think it would be strange if you have never seen them while they do have them.

The pics are from 2005 and are the only pics that I have in which the marks are visible. These are young frogs and kinda bad pics:


















Remco


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

This thread is getting a little off-topic - but interesting nonetheless. I went through some of my pictures of my Rio Canario (formerly known as Line 8 ). I have a group of three that I acquired from Tor at IAD 2006. And I was able to get some more to add to my group at this past NAAC.

The first pic is of a froglet and from a couple of years ago.









As you can see - the belly pattern is very different from the picture RemCo has. I have belly shots from two different frogs I believe - and they both look similar, but I don't know how much variability they have.
The flash marks in the inguinal region appear to be absent (at least for this frog).

Here are more recent pictures of the same frogs as the one pictured above - just as adults.








Unfortunately, the frog in focus is on the bottom right - but if you look at the frog with the extended hind legs in the back left - you can see the presence of the yellow femoral flash marks.









In this picture, you can see a different frog of the group with a slightly outstretched hind limb, and you can see a fainter yellow flash mark (at first I thought it was a piece of sphagnum - but upon closer inspection you can see it is not raised higher off the skin surface).

We get into trouble by naming frogs only on what they look like and trying to attribute locality information based on appearance alone. There are too many instances of animals of the same species that can look identical from two different distinct populations. 

But - they are gorgeous frogs - and whatever you want to call them - Line 8, Rio Canario, the merlot and blue anthonyi, etc. - they are a joy to work with. I just hope that the new frogs will jump start the old frogs. But - since coming out of quarantine the other day and introduced into a new tank as a single group - there has been a lot of calling, something that has never happened before.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes the belly pattern is obviously very different. Still I wonder how much variation you would find in belly pattern among a population of these frogs.
Also the flashmarks in the inguinal region: I wonder if they are really not there... maybe when the legs stretch a little you can see them. But then again... maybe they're just not there  



> We get into trouble by naming frogs only on what they look like and trying to attribute locality information based on appearance alone. There are too many instances of animals of the same species that can look identical from two different distinct populations.


Yes that's a very big problem. But I brought up this subject because I was not aware of another blue anthonyi population in the hobby. Accept for some Rio Saladillo which are obviously different.

Is this Rio Canario population imported from Europe?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Shockfrog said:


> Yes the belly pattern is obviously very different. Still I wonder how much variation you would find in belly pattern among a population of these frogs.
> Also the flashmarks in the inguinal region: I wonder if they are really not there... maybe when the legs stretch a little you can see them. But then again... maybe they're just not there


That is a good question - I seem to only have the belly shots from two frogs - and they may even be the same frog... I will try and see if I can get some shots of some of the others. But they are all in their large tank now - so it will be hard to catch them. The other caveat to the belly shot of the younger frog - is that it is a younger frog - and the flash marks seem to intensify in color (at least for some) with age from what the pictures I have look like.



> Is this Rio Canario population imported from Europe?


I don't know - but I can try and find out.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

There is also the possibility of variation between flash marks. I had one moraspunga with bright red flash marks, another with dull orange, and now I have an old one that doesn't seem to have any flash marks at all.


----------

